

Ask HN: how long should the recruiting process take? - andrewstuart

How long do you think the recruiting process should take, from the time you first submit your resume, until the day you are offered the job verbally?
======
tptacek
Weeks. Figure most people's processes break down into 3 phases:

(1) Pre-screening/qualification/bucketing

(2) Phone screens and online interviews

(3) On-site interviews

Each phase takes N days. The hand-off between each pair of phases takes time.
Phase (1) has the built-in lag of you sending something and it getting to the
top of someone's pile. Phases (2) and (3) involve coordinating schedules with
you and with interviewers. Phase (3) involves making sure the whole hiring
team is available to interview you. All three phases may involve a group
decision-making exercise of some sort.

If you budgeted a week to each of these phases you wouldn't be too far off.

If you need the process to go faster or fit your schedule, ask! It's a sellers
market, and an employer that can't show some flex (or at least talk reasonably
about their constraints) is sending you a valuable signal.

------
staunch
A few days to schedule an interview upon receipt of your resume. Interview
within current or following week. Rejection or offer within a few days of
interview. Start date within 2 weeks.

Days = business days. Weekends can stretch things out. Ideally at most a month
from resume submission to chair-buttocks contact.

------
devb0x
Yeah I've had weeks be normal. And days too. Sometimes its company procedure,
sometimes it's just normal for things in either scenario.

------
informatimago
Anything from 5 minutes (not to say 0 seconds) to ten years. Of course, if
you're in the later situation, don't burn bridges!

